# [SERVEUR] trouver le raid existant

## fb99

bonjour, 

Je suis toujours un peu dans les serveurs mais j'y connais pas grands choses (j'essaye d'aider un ami), il a serveur (dell powerEdge 2800), qui ne fonctionnait pas (plus de boot, plus de firmware, ...), donc j'ai tout remis par défaut. Maintenant il boot, mais il ne reconnait plus le system d'exploitation (windows 2003 serveur   :Evil or Very Mad: ) parce qu'il était en raid 10 (matériel, je crois) je crois mais je ne suis pas sûre.

Donc ma question est, comment faire pour booter sans perdre les données, si j'essaye de recréer les blocs, il me dit que ça va effacer toutes les données.

Il devrait être possible de passer par un livecd, et d'utiliser le raid software pour monter les disques non (4 hd scsi), mais j'y connais rien ?

que me proposez-vous pour ne pas perdre les données ? Y a-t-il un moyen simple de trouver le raid utiliser (je sais pas un truc qui s'écrit au début du disque en fonction du raid utiliser, ...)

merci d'avance.  :Wink: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Est-ce que tu es sur d'utiliser le bon controleur raid ?

D'ailleurs est-ce que tu as une carte raid ou c' est du raid intégré à la carte mère ?

----------

## fb99

bein y'a les deux avec deux channel en plus, c'est un vrai serveur qui fait plein de bruit, un vieux truc qui était super bien avant mais que maintenant tu fait presque mieux avec un desktop.

Non en gros tu as la carte avec les rack, que tu peux paramétré en scsi ou en raid dans le bios, mis en parrèle avec une carte scsi qui gère les périphérique autre (cd, floppy, card, ...).

Je sais pas comment dire mais c'est comme une extension de la carte mère que tu branche sur cette dernière.

voilà.

en gros c'est celui-là http://www.hardware-attitude.com/fiche-323-Serveur-Dell-Poweredge-2800-Tour.html

----------

## gbetous

D'après ce que je sais du RAID, si il est réellement hardware, t'es cramé, tu dois te débrouiller avec le BIOS. En effet, il y a 1000 façons de faire du RAID (autant que de constructeurs) et il y a peu de chances que la manière dont le fait ton BIOS soit la même que celle dont le fait Linux (en-têtes, stockage des infos etc.)

Si le RAID est logiciel, c'est Windows qui le gère, et là, c'est ûr que c'est pas comme dans Linux.

Donc il ne te reste plus beaucoup d'espoirs autres que de faire booter ton ordi "normalement" et d'utiliser la procédure "normale" de récupération de tes données.

----------

## fb99

Donc si je comprend bien il serait impossible de transposé les disques dans une autre tour avec aussi du raid matériel, c'est ce qui expliquerait que j'arrive à voir le partition mais que je ne peux en monter qu'une seule et que tout est illisible.

bon tant pis, je suis entrain de faire des essais en rebootant à chaque fois, on verra bien.

merci gbetous

----------

